# Saw Fest Ohio - 2022



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Copy and pasted all the post to one. 

We aint scared of living our lives and having fun still. Just in case a someone might want to attend from here. 


2nd annual chainsaw festival, Couple good friends does this one. 


SATURDAY, OCTOBER 16, 2021 AT 9 AM EDT

In Ohio down near Marysville. If need address for directions just ask in message. 

There is camping area and porta pots.

Saw Fest events (round file only)
Saw classes 
45-54cc(.325 only) 
(3/8)55-64cc 75-84cc 92+cc
Cheap saw shootout (46cc .325 only pp295-craftsman- Ryobi Homelite) must be a plastic case. 
Stock saw ms170
Disk stack
Cookie contest 
Obstacles pole
Barrel split (two man teams) 
Axe throw bracket
Junior stock saw 
Chain change contest 
Demo’s including chopping Bike saw 3120 hot saw 

Just a friendly reminder to bring your ppe and your favorite splitting axe/maul. A lot of you already know this but waivers will need to be signed in order to compete. 

Just putting this out there. Everyone must use their own saws for each competition. You can’t use the same saw as someone else is using. Please do not run nitromethane or alcohol(pump gas/canned gas only) This is a firewood format. All safety gear must be worn while competing. ￼￼￼￼￼Chains must be round filed/grind. I’m trying to keep this as fair as I can so everyone has a good time. Thank you for understanding. ￼￼

To those of you competing in the Cheap Saw Shootout. You can use what ever fuel you want BUT only in the Cheap Saw Shootout! Please only use what you are comfortable with. Don't need any saws going boom.

Something else we will be doing at sawfest this year... we are getting 10 chains donated from Jeremy Cole and his wife at razzorsharp. We will be giving 1 away to each of the top 3 finishers and the other 7 chains will be going up for a raffle. The raffle money will directly go back in to help fund next year's sawfest. We as a group can't thank them enough for the donations to help our event so that be said thanks again Jeremy. Ticket prices will be 5 dollars a piece or 5 for 20.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

PM's sent back. Eric in pic and Grant a STS competitor put on the Saw Fest. 



https://www.stihlusa.com/stihl-timbersports/athletes/grant-foreman/


----------



## muad

This sounds like a lot of fun! 

Bummer, already have plans for the 16th. 

Hope y'all have fun and run'em safe!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Shirts their selling there.


----------



## birddogtg

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Copy and pasted all the post to one.
> 
> We aint scared of living our lives and having fun still. Just in case a someone might want to attend from here.
> 
> 
> 2nd annual chainsaw festival, Couple good friends does this one.
> 
> 
> SATURDAY, OCTOBER 16, 2021 AT 9 AM EDT
> 
> In Ohio down near Marysville. If need address for directions just ask in message.
> 
> There is camping area and porta pots.
> 
> Saw Fest events (round file only)
> Saw classes
> 45-54cc(.325 only)
> (3/8)55-64cc 75-84cc 92+cc
> Cheap saw shootout (46cc .325 only pp295-craftsman- Ryobi Homelite) must be a plastic case.
> Stock saw ms170
> Disk stack
> Cookie contest
> Obstacles pole
> Barrel split (two man teams)
> Axe throw bracket
> Junior stock saw
> Chain change contest
> Demo’s including chopping Bike saw 3120 hot saw
> 
> Just a friendly reminder to bring your ppe and your favorite splitting axe/maul. A lot of you already know this but waivers will need to be signed in order to compete.
> 
> Just putting this out there. Everyone must use their own saws for each competition. You can’t use the same saw as someone else is using. Please do not run nitromethane or alcohol(pump gas/canned gas only) This is a firewood format. All safety gear must be worn while competing. ￼￼￼￼￼Chains must be round filed/grind. I’m trying to keep this as fair as I can so everyone has a good time. Thank you for understanding. ￼￼
> 
> To those of you competing in the Cheap Saw Shootout. You can use what ever fuel you want BUT only in the Cheap Saw Shootout! Please only use what you are comfortable with. Don't need any saws going boom.
> 
> Something else we will be doing at sawfest this year... we are getting 10 chains donated from Jeremy Cole and his wife at razzorsharp. We will be giving 1 away to each of the top 3 finishers and the other 7 chains will be going up for a raffle. The raffle money will directly go back in to help fund next year's sawfest. We as a group can't thank them enough for the donations to help our event so that be said thanks again Jeremy. Ticket prices will be 5 dollars a piece or 5 for 20.
> 
> View attachment 930985


What’s the address


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

birddogtg said:


> What’s the address


Shoot you live right by there. Give me a sec and I will send it to ya in message. 

Hope this finds you doing good. 

Havent seen you since the chain build off testing.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

birddogtg said:


> What’s the address


sent


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

They got the rounds and cut the cants.
8"x8" aspen for 50 & 60cc
12”maple for 80cc
20”maple and 16” locust for 90cc


----------



## Andyshine77

Kevin wish I could make it this year but have a lot on my plate. Are you hosting this?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Andyshine77 said:


> Kevin wish I could make it this year but have a lot on my plate. Are you hosting this?


 No this Is Eric Nicol and Grant Foreman hosting. Grant competes in stihl timbersports too.
Down near Marysville


----------



## Andyshine77

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> No this Is Eric Nicol and Grant Foreman hosting. Grant competes in stihl timbersports too.
> Down near Marysville


My apologies, for some reason I thought you were Kevin Smith. Again my apologies.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Andyshine77 said:


> My apologies, for some reason I thought you were Kevin Smith. Again my apologies.


My wording was wrong I see that now on that last post. This is Kevin. I was telling you who was doing the event. I just changed my username to shop name.

IMO it was a whole next level GTG. Run like a STS show for events.


----------



## sand sock

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Copy and pasted all the post to one.
> 
> We aint scared of living our lives and having fun still. Just in case a someone might want to attend from here.
> 
> 
> 2nd annual chainsaw festival, Couple good friends does this one.
> 
> 
> SATURDAY, OCTOBER 16, 2021 AT 9 AM EDT
> 
> In Ohio down near Marysville. If need address for directions just ask in message.
> 
> There is camping area and porta pots.
> 
> Saw Fest events (round file only)
> Saw classes
> 45-54cc(.325 only)
> (3/8)55-64cc 75-84cc 92+cc
> Cheap saw shootout (46cc .325 only pp295-craftsman- Ryobi Homelite) must be a plastic case.
> Stock saw ms170
> Disk stack
> Cookie contest
> Obstacles pole
> Barrel split (two man teams)
> Axe throw bracket
> Junior stock saw
> Chain change contest
> Demo’s including chopping Bike saw 3120 hot saw
> 
> Just a friendly reminder to bring your ppe and your favorite splitting axe/maul. A lot of you already know this but waivers will need to be signed in order to compete.
> 
> Just putting this out there. Everyone must use their own saws for each competition. You can’t use the same saw as someone else is using. Please do not run nitromethane or alcohol(pump gas/canned gas only) This is a firewood format. All safety gear must be worn while competing. ￼￼￼￼￼Chains must be round filed/grind. I’m trying to keep this as fair as I can so everyone has a good time. Thank you for understanding. ￼￼
> 
> To those of you competing in the Cheap Saw Shootout. You can use what ever fuel you want BUT only in the Cheap Saw Shootout! Please only use what you are comfortable with. Don't need any saws going boom.
> 
> Something else we will be doing at sawfest this year... we are getting 10 chains donated from Jeremy Cole and his wife at razzorsharp. We will be giving 1 away to each of the top 3 finishers and the other 7 chains will be going up for a raffle. The raffle money will directly go back in to help fund next year's sawfest. We as a group can't thank them enough for the donations to help our event so that be said thanks again Jeremy. Ticket prices will be 5 dollars a piece or 5 for 20.
> 
> View attachment 930985


where at. did you mean maysville or was it really marysville. its a day late, but didn't know anything like that happened around me. i will be there next year.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

sand sock said:


> where at. did you mean maysville or was it really marysville. its a day late, but didn't know anything like that happened around me. i will be there next year.


Says it a couple times. Ohio down near Marysville.

Run like a STS events to teach folks how events are run by Grant Foreman that competes in STS.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

1 of many vids.


----------



## Andyshine77

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> My wording was wrong I see that now on that last post. This is Kevin. I was telling you who was doing the event. I just changed my username to shop name.
> 
> IMO it was a whole next level GTG. Run like a STS show for events.


Lol I was thinking I lost it. Yeah it looks like an awesome event, and looks like you had a good turnout. But I have a lot on my plate and it ran into my hunting weekend. Next time I'll be there, Been a while old buddy.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair




----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair




----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Some Saw Fest stills I come across. Saw shots.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Dave's video's starting to show up.


----------



## Brufab

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Copy and pasted all the post to one.
> 
> We aint scared of living our lives and having fun still. Just in case a someone might want to attend from here.
> 
> 
> 2nd annual chainsaw festival, Couple good friends does this one.
> 
> 
> SATURDAY, OCTOBER 16, 2021 AT 9 AM EDT
> 
> In Ohio down near Marysville. If need address for directions just ask in message.
> 
> There is camping area and porta pots.
> 
> Saw Fest events (round file only)
> Saw classes
> 45-54cc(.325 only)
> (3/8)55-64cc 75-84cc 92+cc
> Cheap saw shootout (46cc .325 only pp295-craftsman- Ryobi Homelite) must be a plastic case.
> Stock saw ms170
> Disk stack
> Cookie contest
> Obstacles pole
> Barrel split (two man teams)
> Axe throw bracket
> Junior stock saw
> Chain change contest
> Demo’s including chopping Bike saw 3120 hot saw
> 
> Just a friendly reminder to bring your ppe and your favorite splitting axe/maul. A lot of you already know this but waivers will need to be signed in order to compete.
> 
> Just putting this out there. Everyone must use their own saws for each competition. You can’t use the same saw as someone else is using. Please do not run nitromethane or alcohol(pump gas/canned gas only) This is a firewood format. All safety gear must be worn while competing. ￼￼￼￼￼Chains must be round filed/grind. I’m trying to keep this as fair as I can so everyone has a good time. Thank you for understanding. ￼￼
> 
> To those of you competing in the Cheap Saw Shootout. You can use what ever fuel you want BUT only in the Cheap Saw Shootout! Please only use what you are comfortable with. Don't need any saws going boom.
> 
> Something else we will be doing at sawfest this year... we are getting 10 chains donated from Jeremy Cole and his wife at razzorsharp. We will be giving 1 away to each of the top 3 finishers and the other 7 chains will be going up for a raffle. The raffle money will directly go back in to help fund next year's sawfest. We as a group can't thank them enough for the donations to help our event so that be said thanks again Jeremy. Ticket prices will be 5 dollars a piece or 5 for 20.
> 
> View attachment 930985


Damn count me in for the next event. Looks super awesome


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

2022


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

2022

Eric = So the boys and I (Saw Fest Committee) ￼have added a competition for this year‘s Saw Fest. We will be adding clone wars to the list. This is a 100% clone competition. The saw of choice will be the 660. You can pick witch brand of aftermarket 660 clone you prefer. We came up with the 660 because that seems to be the most popular and plentiful saw. Same rules apply as last year. Round file only 3/8 must run on pump gas. Woods porting is definitely allowed. ￼
The cheap saw shootout with have a different saw this year. The poulan wild thing will be what is needed for that competition. The saw has to still be the 40/42cc saw but do whatever you want to them to make them fast as they can be.
Any questions or feedback would be great!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Oct 15th

On the wild thing build off. Already seeing some saws with 2 piece heads up and running.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Hope @Red97 finds a NON strato too to compare. Sawfest wild thing build off saw 1.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Eric said new sawfest shirts are being designed for this years GTG 2022. To help raise the funds for 2023.

Also I know he bought a big mill so might even have some square cants thrown in for some racing.


----------



## Brufab

How would someone from Michigan aquire a shirt? Is it for attendees only? Never been to a saw fest/gtg that was thrown privately. Just some small town logging demonstrations during fairs


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Brufab said:


> How would someone from Michigan aquire a shirt? Is it for attendees only? Never been to a saw fest/gtg that was thrown privately. Just some small town logging demonstrations during fairs


People buy them at Saw Fest. Also folks have attendees pick them up shirts when they live close to each other but could not make it for unknown reasons. 

Last years 2021 shirt back


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lets see if my post here will bump this thread to the top of the page, then I can ,Stick it. Looks like it worked.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lets see if my post here will bump this thread to the top of the page, then I can ,Stick it. Looks like it worked.


Thanks and somebody added the 2022 to the title since I just used the 2021 thread from last year. Thanks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Thanks and somebody added the 2022 to the title since I just used the 2021 thread from last year. Thanks.


 The date change was done before I stuck it, I left it as is.


----------



## Brufab

Is there any events for 1960s remington chainsaws from 59-88cc? Thanks


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Brufab said:


> Is there any events for 1960s remington chainsaws from 59-88cc? Thanks



Back when I did mine many years ago we had a old saw class plus a top handle class. But they havent added that yet. 

Maybe if folks ask Eric and Grant when there they can think about adding them in future. 

Old pic from mine a guy that lives down the road a bit, Al Smith.


----------



## Paul Silvestri

If our fuel prices weren't so damn high id make the trip from montana!! I still might try and make it work. would love to bring my 7 yr old. 

I wish we had more gatherings and stuff like this in my part of the country, Doesn't seem to be many saw enthusiast around here.


----------



## Brufab

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Back when I did mine many years ago we had a old saw class plus a top handle class. But they havent added that yet.
> 
> Maybe if folks ask Eric and Grant when there they can think about adding them in future.
> 
> Old pic from mine a guy that lives down the road a bit, Al Smith.
> 
> View attachment 968178


Probly just watching the guys at the events will be good enough for me. Sounds pretty exciting


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Paul Silvestri said:


> If our fuel prices weren't so damn high id make the trip from montana!! I still might try and make it work. would love to bring my 7 yr old.
> 
> I wish we had more gatherings and stuff like this in my part of the country, Doesn't seem to be many saw enthusiast around here.



I've made that trip several times when I lived in Great Falls. That is a ride for sure. Thinking 30+ hours.

Think they have them in Oregon and Idaho still out your way.


----------



## Stihl 041S

*will there be larger logs. 
In pa folks At gtgs have fun with a ported 090.......they like to run it. I let them have fun. They like to try the ported saws. *


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Stihl 041S said:


> *will there be larger logs.
> In pa folks At gtgs have fun with a ported 090.......they like to run it. I let them have fun. They like to try the ported saws. *


Look at some of the videos on the back page of 2021. Pretty sure there was big logs to play in too. Since they own 090 880 3120 etc 

Also some different stuff. Stack and obstacle pole. 

Even a few of the stihl timbersports guys show up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Look at some of the videos on the back page of 2021. Pretty sure there was big logs to play in too. Since they own 090 880 3120 etc
> 
> Also some different stuff. Stack and obstacle pole.
> 
> Even a few of the stihl timbersports guys show up.
> 
> View attachment 968513
> View attachment 968514


Thanks. 
I just let folks run saws they don’t get to usually.....they have fun.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks.
> I just let folks run saws they don’t get to usually.....they have fun.


You still got that ported 034 or 036 that Dean did? I recall it last time you were at one of my gtg's many years back.

I'd still bring it the 090 like you said to let others run too. Eric said = We’re gonna have play logs so people can check out different saws.

Last year they had a drawing for one of those 070 clones while there to raise $ for this years too.

You and me in this old pic watching and talking.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> You still got that ported 034 or 036 that Dean did? I recall it last time you were at one of my gtg's many years back.
> 
> I'd still bring it the 090 like you said to let others run too. Eric said = We’re gonna have play logs so people can check out different saws.
> 
> Last year they had a drawing for one of those 070 clones while there to raise $ for this years too.
> 
> You and me in this old pic watching and talking.
> 
> View attachment 968681


Sadly it is no more. 
Great Ol picture!!!!
I Usually bring a 261,044/046,084,090 and let folks run them. ....wish I had that 034S to go with it. Had an 066 carb to feed it. 
But it’s sad when the 70 year old has to start it for them.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Stihl 041S said:


> Sadly it is no more.
> Great Ol picture!!!!
> I Usually bring a 261,044/046,084,090 and let folks run them. ....wish I had that 034S to go with it. Had an 066 carb to feed it.
> But it’s sad when the 70 year old has to start it for them.


He hopes weather is good enough for folks that want to camp. But he showed a list of places to stay for those folks too. I will go copy it.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Hotels around Marysville.
Hampton inn 937-642-3777
Holiday inn&suites 937-738-7710
Super 8 937-644-8821
Quality inn 937-644-0400
Comfort suites 937-672-9600
Home2 suites 937-893-2066
Eric = Hopefully this makes things a little easier for people this year.


----------



## Brufab

Only a 3 hour drive each way for me


----------



## Stihl 041S

Brufab said:


> Only a 3 hour drive each way for me


6 1/2 for me. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Somebody remind me about this so I can be there. 
thanks.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Stihl 041S said:


> Somebody remind me about this so I can be there.
> thanks.



Oct 15th Saw Fest Ohio

Will try in Oct to remind too. 

I know my son has a kart race that day again so iffy for me. Need to see whats happening then. If racing or not.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice Kart!!!!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Something I had never seen elsewhere yet. Team stock saw runs for 1 time. Last year 1 team.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice Kart!!!!!


Rebuilt my motor for this year and trying different head and cam. Sold a Poulan 505 to buy the motor used 2 years ago and hurt it bad after a 3rd place run early in year.
Son owns the slower motor we started with. Been rebuilt again since blew it up first year. His is on kart in pics.
150 dollar stock motors end up with close to 1000-1500 in depending on what you do. Just like saws poring etc. 
We have to run stock carbs that come with them. But they can be modded long as no epoxy shown on outside. I bought it for my motor for him. But put it on his slower motor when mine got hurt. He couldn't believe the difference it made.

Notice the husky handle on my motor for starting


----------



## firatkaratas34

Hope y'all have fun and run'em safe!


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl 041S said:


> Somebody remind me about this so I can be there.
> thanks.


Hey Rob!! I'll remind you if you remind me. Dang old farts. You retired yet?


----------



## agreb12

Interested in this get together. Also curious if anyone can recommend someone to port a 372xp in northeast Ohio?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

agreb12 said:


> Interested in this get together. Also curious if anyone can recommend someone to port a 372xp in northeast Ohio?


Check message.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

2022 shirts they will be selling for event. Helps raise money for the next years event.


E.N. also shared this info. =
Saw fest classes this year. Classes are listed as max cc per class. 54cc (.325 round file only) 64 - 74 - 84 - 94cc all 3/8 round file
660 clone class must be 54mm bore all classes must run on pump gas. 
Wild thing shootout must stay the 42-40cc and run a 3/8lp round file chain but fair game on anything you wanna throw at the saw to make it fast. Timed cookie cut- Disk stack-Stock saw #1 - Stock saw relay- barrel split & obstacle pole is subject to change depending on amount of competitors. After all competitions are completed. We will have a stand set up for timed saw cuts dubbed as the whipping post. Should be a fun and friendly way to get some cool saws in your hands


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

I was contacted by a Ohio chainsaw shop and he may show up with his chainsaw dyno to put folks saws on for a test run.


----------



## JRM

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> 2022 shirts they will be selling for event. Helps raise money for the next years event.
> 
> 
> E.N. also shared this info. =
> Saw fest classes this year. Classes are listed as max cc per class. 54cc (.325 round file only) 64 - 74 - 84 - 94cc all 3/8 round file
> 660 clone class must be 54mm bore all classes must run on pump gas.
> Wild thing shootout must stay the 42-40cc and run a 3/8lp round file chain but fair game on anything you wanna throw at the saw to make it fast. Timed cookie cut- Disk stack-Stock saw #1 - Stock saw relay- barrel split & obstacle pole is subject to change depending on amount of competitors. After all competitions are completed. We will have a stand set up for timed saw cuts dubbed as the whipping post. Should be a fun and friendly way to get some cool saws in your hands
> 
> View attachment 982399
> View attachment 982400


Are the shirts available online or just at the event?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

JRM said:


> Are the shirts available online or just at the event?


I know guys on FB group are still buying last years from the guy that runs the show. So if you contacted him there he might help ya out.


----------



## JRM

Well that's too bad. I don't do Facebook. Thank you anyhow.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

No problem that is where it all happens anymore. Even a saw fest group too. 

The dyno the guy is going to bring.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

E.N. update - So I have confirmation from Manny the CEO of Farmertec Holzfforma. 
They agreed to sponsor the clone wars at Saw Fest. Farmertec Holzfforma will be donating a saw to the winner of that competition. The saw model will be revealed the day of the event. That model will be the saw needed for the following years contest.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Rule update in the clone 660 build off. Since a guy in my FB group has been making CPI pipes for work saws now. They added the rule has to be a muffler saw no pipes in the class.

The wild thing build off does allow pipes and some has been seen in the CR FB group testing them.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

@pioneerguy600 this is the thread that was pinned that somehow got unpinned.  

Hotels in area for folks spending the night. Also he said camping again offered.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Eric and others on Sawfest committee said mufflers must be mufflers used on chainsaw to begin. Can be modded in many ways, just have to be a normal muffler. This is for the saw classes during their timed portion.

Not this new homemade stuff folks are doing.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Friend that helps run this event. =
We are gonna trying something different this year. I’d like to do a pre registration this year. That will help keep a more accurate headcount on who will be competing. I setup an email for saw fest. I would like people to send an email letting me know what events you will be competing in. Also something about yourself but doesn’t have to be anything serious.
Email is [email protected]
All entrees must be in by September 1.

People have been asking the dates for this year’s event. October 15th at 9am the competition’s start. People are more then welcome to come in on the 14th. The more people that pre-register will help us determine the amount of competition Wood. Hopefully the weather will cooperate with us this year. We are looking forward to seeing everyone in October!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Grant is one of the host of Sawfest and is the organizer of the event. Knows how to make things run smooth for folks.

He made it to STS US finals this year to compete.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

E.N. host said to let everyone know that is coming in day before for camping or staying in motels. = For the people coming in Friday October 14th. We are gonna do a chili cook off. Anyone that wants to join in please do.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

E.W. one of the host sharing info to folks that never been.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

D.P. made a video of a few of the events from last year for promo


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

This looks like it is going the be huge even compared to last 2.  

They are having a buy sell trade there too. If certain stuff your needing ask folks.

I found some stuff the other day that dolmar collector wanted I had forgot I had in my stacks of scabbards. Some NLA poulan 475 parts someone wanted too.

Did keep 3 for wall, the Sachs-dolmar, dolmar, makita.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

He said this is the 9x9 aspen for cheap saw wild thing shoot out and 50cc class.


----------



## Brian Van

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> He said this is the 9x9 aspen for cheap saw wild thing shoot out and 50cc class.
> 
> View attachment 1009259


We are going g to have a great time this year gentlemen


----------



## J3000Kaiser

What’s address?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

J3000Kaiser said:


> What’s address?


Sent in message.


----------



## Titanman

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Sent in message.





RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Sent





RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Sent in message.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

@Titanman is there a question? Nothing in your post asking anything?
​


----------



## Titanman

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> @Titanman is there a question? Nothing in your post asking anything?
> ​


22517 mcadow rd. Marysville Ohio is address for sawfest. Sorry about the empty message. Accidently hit reply button. Have a good day.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Titanman said:


> 22517 mcadow rd. Marysville Ohio is address for sawfest. Sorry about the empty message. Accidently hit reply button. Have a good day.


I wasnt posting his address in open out of respect to Eric the organizer. Only sending to those that ask for it. 

But if you have permission from him good deal. Saves me some time.


----------



## Titanman

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> I wasnt posting his address in open out of respect to Eric the organizer. Only sending to those that ask for it.
> 
> But if you have permission from him good deal. Saves me some time.


Ok


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

E.N. posted this in my group for folks asking. So share here for the racing guys. Make sure to pre register too. 

Thinking the square cants aspen and rounds poplar.


----------



## SMOWC

is buying or selling of saws or parts allowed


----------



## Titanman

SMOWC said:


> is buying or selling of saws or parts allowed


From what I gathered it is. I think it's encouraged.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

SMOWC said:


> is buying or selling of saws or parts allowed


Yes and we have a thread on it on CRG FB and SFG FB.

Even dealers asking what folks needs are to bring with them. 

None of those folks are here I dont believe. 

I got stuff already put back for guys that canr find NLA NOS parts and used stuff already.


----------



## Itllkeal

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Copy and pasted all the post to one.
> 
> We aint scared of living our lives and having fun still. Just in case a someone might want to attend from here.
> 
> 
> 2nd annual chainsaw festival, Couple good friends does this one.
> 
> 
> SATURDAY, OCTOBER 16, 2021 AT 9 AM EDT
> 
> In Ohio down near Marysville. If need address for directions just ask in message.
> 
> There is camping area and porta pots.
> 
> Saw Fest events (round file only)
> Saw classes
> 45-54cc(.325 only)
> (3/8)55-64cc 75-84cc 92+cc
> Cheap saw shootout (46cc .325 only pp295-craftsman- Ryobi Homelite) must be a plastic case.
> Stock saw ms170
> Disk stack
> Cookie contest
> Obstacles pole
> Barrel split (two man teams)
> Axe throw bracket
> Junior stock saw
> Chain change contest
> Demo’s including chopping Bike saw 3120 hot saw
> 
> Just a friendly reminder to bring your ppe and your favorite splitting axe/maul. A lot of you already know this but waivers will need to be signed in order to compete.
> 
> Just putting this out there. Everyone must use their own saws for each competition. You can’t use the same saw as someone else is using. Please do not run nitromethane or alcohol(pump gas/canned gas only) This is a firewood format. All safety gear must be worn while competing. ￼￼￼￼￼Chains must be round filed/grind. I’m trying to keep this as fair as I can so everyone has a good time. Thank you for understanding. ￼￼
> 
> To those of you competing in the Cheap Saw Shootout. You can use what ever fuel you want BUT only in the Cheap Saw Shootout! Please only use what you are comfortable with. Don't need any saws going boom.
> 
> Something else we will be doing at sawfest this year... we are getting 10 chains donated from Jeremy Cole and his wife at razzorsharp. We will be giving 1 away to each of the top 3 finishers and the other 7 chains will be going up for a raffle. The raffle money will directly go back in to help fund next year's sawfest. We as a group can't thank them enough for the donations to help our event so that be said thanks again Jeremy. Ticket prices will be 5 dollars a piece or 5 for 20.
> 
> View attachment 930985


What's the address? Thanks


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Itllkeal said:


> What's the address? Thanks


sent


2022 shirts to be sold there too.


----------



## skeet88

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> This looks like it is going the be huge even compared to last 2.
> 
> They are having a buy sell trade there too. If certain stuff your needing ask folks.
> 
> I found some stuff the other day that dolmar collector wanted I had forgot I had in my stacks of scabbards. Some NLA poulan 475 parts someone wanted too.
> 
> Did keep 3 for wall, the Sachs-dolmar, dolmar, makita.
> 
> View attachment 1009256
> View attachment 1009257
> 
> View attachment 1009258


Ok you have my curiosity up!What is licensed in 2 countries,includes parachute and free underwear?  Be Safe!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Per Eric. Sat morning 15th = Competitor meeting starts at 8:30 competition start at 9


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Posted a couple days ago in FB group. The 50 limit for just the competitors for events was filled. So he closed everything down now. With that many more plus in spectators alone too. 

Crazy to think 50 guys per saw class entered. 

Per Eric this info.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

For those that preregistered. Looking at will over 100 plus folks and thats not counting folks riding with folks that preregistered. Parking area.

Per E.N. = As you can see in the picture this is a general layout of the grounds. A few things I would like to touch on.
First- We will have a saw curfew this year. The cutoff is 8:30 or dark.
Second- This is a firewood class saw competition. Round file or grind chain only.
Third- please follow the marked off area to the parking lot. We will have transportation to move saws canopies and chairs up from the parking. 
Saturday 8:30am competitors meaning. Please show up early to take care of signing waivers and receiving your competition sheet.


----------



## sand sock

any idea if bukin billy ray is coming to saw fest? i know he is going to paul bunyun the week before. oct 7-9 . it wouldnt be a stretch


----------



## wstnodak

ironhorse on youtube is going to have a raffle saw there. Anyone know of way to buy a ticket or two if they can't attend? Thanks.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Again due to the 150 total limit this year.

50 competitors signed up for events.


----------



## sand sock

how much room do you want? i'm only a few miles away. i might be able to come up with a field for next year. i would need to talk to my dad. but crops woulod have to be off first.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

sand sock said:


> how much room do you want? i'm only a few miles away. i might be able to come up with a field for next year. i would need to talk to my dad. but crops woulod have to be off first.


Already set up. 

Will be moved to new location next year. So unlimited folks can come.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

I ask about the raffle tent. They said chainsaws to smaller stuff to be raffled off to help raise money for next years show.

I just donated a 16oz VP Racing oil to the raffle to give someone a chance to try. Since I carry it for locals and on hand.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

15 entered the wild thing build off. NOS on muffler was 1st and piped one was 2nd. 

Only 2 saws that were in the 8's for 3 cuts.

Video of it was live by Doug. Several others did video's too, Dave, Jeremy, Boedy etc etc etc.


----------



## sand sock

thank you for putting this on. my first time being there and those pipes were way way to loud , even with hearing pro

i picked up a sugi bar and archer chain, just the convience of swinging by and getting exactly what i needed for a job. was appreciated.


----------



## Duane(Pa)




----------



## Duane(Pa)




----------



## sand sock

i should of bought a few of those hooks.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

I know the wood sizes and types changed for each class.

Here was for 94 and clone wars. 1 cut in each hot start with hands on wood.

19 poplar and 16 red oak for 94

Then 20 and 17 for clone.

Thinking 54 was either 9x9 aspen or 8x8. Same for wild things. 3 cuts 

74 84 same 3 cuts but bigger wood on each.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

These were hotstart over wood. Afraid they wouldnt idle long enough to pick up on some of them.

Boedy =


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

From what I understand they are trying to use the fair ground next year 2023. So they dont have to put the 150 attendence limit on it. Fair grounds all can show up. No preregistration then, expect for the racing part. 


Guy here was doing dyno runs for folks all day too.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

There was at least 150+ folks from all over the US and some as far as NH and VA NC etc. Ohio Sawfest 22.

Few pics I saved from others.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

TW from VA did a short video of some of the runs.


----------



## Sepia

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> There was at least 150+ folks from all over the US and some as far as NH and VA NC etc. Ohio Sawfest 22.





RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> There was at least 150+ folks from all over the US and some as far as NH and VA NC etc. Ohio Sawfest 22.
> 
> Few pics I saved from others.
> 
> View attachment 1025236
> View attachment 1025237
> View attachment 1025238
> View attachment 1025239
> View attachment 1025242
> View attachment 1025244
> View attachment 1025246



Looks like a beautiful day! I'm sure everyone enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Slackinoff

I heard the ms 170 is going to be the 2023 cheap saw class. Is there a full list of classes for 2023? Thanks!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Slackinoff said:


> I heard the ms 170 is going to be the 2023 cheap saw class. Is there a full list of classes for 2023? Thanks!


 Right now 170 build off and anything goes with that. Has to be stock bore. No 180 topends. 

Clone 372 build off gas saws. stock bore and stroke.
Clone 660 build off again I guess same rules. 

This years for other saw classes was 0-54, to 64, to 74, to 84, to 94

All the info is on my chainsaw repair group FB and sawfest group FB. 

This years list.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Cool event they do


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Joe showing inside his 3rd place build. Dyno run too


----------



## Slackinoff

@RedneckChainsawRepair 

Thanks a bunch!! I'm currently dreaming of going for 2023 with a couple of builds.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Slackinoff said:


> @RedneckChainsawRepair
> 
> Thanks a bunch!! I'm currently dreaming of going for 2023 with a couple of builds.


 Cheap saw build off 170 017 any fuel, any chain, square filed even this time. Piped, NOS whatever fuel.


----------



## chorneian

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Cheap saw build off 170 017 any fuel, any chain, square filed even this time. Piped, NOS whatever fuel.


Photos please?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

chorneian said:


> Photos please?



Thats for 2023 build off saw. 2022 was the wild thing and also in thread already.


----------



## chorneian

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Thats for 2023 build off saw. 2022 was the wild thing and also in thread already.


waiting


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

chorneian said:


> waiting


You will be waiting a long time too.


----------



## Slackinoff

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Right now 170 build off and anything goes with that. Has to be stock bore. No 180 topends.
> 
> Clone 372 build off gas saws. stock bore and stroke.
> Clone 660 build off again I guess same rules.
> 
> This years for other saw classes was 0-54, to 64, to 74, to 84, to 94



Hey I just asked to join the FB sawfest page. It's pending.....in the mean time I have a question. I heard that some folks use the Husky 365 for the 4 cube class, but it looks like it would not work for sawfest "to 64" class. Is this correct?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Slackinoff said:


> Hey I just asked to join the FB sawfest page. It's pending.....in the mean time I have a question. I heard that some folks use the Husky 365 for the 4 cube class, but it looks like it would not work for sawfest "to 64" class. Is this correct?


Correct but no 365 were run in their 64cc limited class. Few of us been trying to sway them to go to 4ci limit like real racing uses.


----------



## Slackinoff

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Correct but no 365 were run in their 64cc limited class. Few of us been trying to sway them to go to 4ci limit like real racing uses.



Thank you for the info! I got approved to the group and it seems like a cool spot, I am just not much of a FB guy.


----------

